# Eucalyptus branches safe for reptiles?



## Ratsnaked (Jun 11, 2012)

I have read lots of conflicting information on Eucalyptus branches; im not talking about bark or leaves, which i know contain toxins, but the branches themselves, which are said to be safe according to some parrot keeping websites. Also lots of aussie pythons seem to like hanging out in them in the wild, but im not so sure when the branches are used in vivariums with different snakes and humidity.

We have a huge Eucalyptus tree growing in the garden thats in need of a trim, which i would love to put in some vivariums but im still a little worried. Of course i would treat the wood first with some boiling water and the oven but has anyone had any experience with the branches?
: victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Given that the toxicity is in the oil, I would guess that fresh branches, with sap, are likely to be dodgy. You could probably use them properly dried and cured, but it's a risk.


----------

